# Stress and the gut



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

There is a nice explanation of some of the comlexities of this by Mertz in the latest UNC digest. i don't know if it's on the web yet. There is also an article on gyncological symptoms, changes in female sex hormones with IBS, and nausea and vomiting.Bada


----------



## heather26 (Aug 5, 2003)

Do you have the link for this? I don't know where to go! Thank you.Heather


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

here's the link with how to subscribe to their free newsletter http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...gidc/digest.htm sometimes they put articles on the web but these aren't up yet apparently.Bada


----------



## heather26 (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for the link!Heather


----------

